

Internet of Things Tutorials Book released – pay what you want - olasitarska
http://book.makerland.org/

======
kubindurion
Both pdf and paperback available! :)

------
kitwalker12
loving the Arduino 101

------
szkubicki
Awesome!

~~~
kubindurion
thanks! :D

